# cute hedgie stories!



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted to make a post where people can post their cute stories about their hedgehogs! I guess I'll go first!

This one happened literally not even 5 minutes ago.

I was snuggling with Dallas and he wandered around on my bed after a little bit. He sat on his bum and put his paws up. He then stood on his hind legs and put his front paws on my pillow, he looked like he was standing upright, he looked at me and ' smiled' I guess XD he then plopped down on all.fours and ran back into my lap and layed down with his front legs out in front of him and his back legs tucked under him and put his head down on his paws! He's such a character and loves his apples, carrots, broccoli,peas mixed with his hchicken cat food and lamb small dog food. He loves to wheel,play in his tubes, and most of all he loves to eat, just like me XD but he doesn't have my metabolism so he's much rounder then me, if I was a.hedgehog anyway XD he loves.to climb and chew on my pjs, pillows and anything I sleep with really

Hope to hear more cute hedgie stories!


----------



## Aurian (Aug 18, 2012)

That's so cute! I don't have a yet so I don't have anything share yet... but next year when I do get 'my' baby (Well he/she with be my sons pet really) I'll have plenty cute/funny stories to share.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I think the cutest thing about my Briar is that he will literally sleep anywhere on me as long as his face is covered. If I put him down on the floor he runs and hides under my leg and sleeps. If we are on the coach he squeezes in behind me to sleep. His favorite thing would be of course to wiggle down my shirt at my shoulder which is very unpleasant. He's is really starting to grow on my family. My little brother (who is actually much bigger than me :lol: ) now asks every time he sees Briar to hold him. Too cute


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

A cute thing about Thistle is that when she was a baby her favorite place to be was up my sleeves. Whenever I got her out that was the first thing she would do was make fast tracks to get up my sleeve. She would just calmly cuddle in there and fall back to sleep... until I tried to retrieve her... then she was all spikes and made it very difficult! Now she is full grown and its still one of her favorite spots, except she's waaay too big for my little sleeves so she will just stick her head inside the sleeve and lay there and cuddle or splat with the rest of her big body hanging out.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

everytime I get my hedgie, neytiri, out, she stretches. I think hedgies stretching look hilarious. She also makes little 20 foot adventures around the yard, then comes RUNNING back to me for safety haha  shes a little sweety pants


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Such cute stories!
This happened almost a year ago now, Skittles has a little stuffed piggy. When she was a baby it was the same size as her and I think she thought it was one of her brothers, she would pull it around by it's tail everywhere. The morning after her first bath I woke up to find piggy in her water bowl, her bowl is in a corner of the cage and has fairly deep sides to it. The only way piggy could have ended up in it was that she was intentionally put in. To this day I don't know if she decided piggy neded a bath because she had one or if Skittles was telling us what she thought of us! I still get a good laugh when I remember this. (not sure if Skittles was thirsty later that night because her piggy soaked up every last drop, poor piggy lol)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really enjoy hearing everyone's hedgie stories!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I love my Percy so much so that when I first got him a few weeks ago I was so excited to find some loose quills in the bathroom where I bathe him and started saving them for his baby book. Well, I showed my boyfriend his little quills and he replies "those are the bristles from your brush!" I felt like a fool! Needless to say, he is quilling and I now have tons of "actual" quills to save.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Shell said:


> I love my Percy so much so that when I first got him a few weeks ago I was so excited to find some loose quills in the bathroom where I bathe him and started saving them for his baby book. Well, I showed my boyfriend his little quills and he replies "those are the bristles from your brush!" I felt like a fool! Needless to say, he is quilling and I now have tons of "actual" quills to save.


Awww! I hadn't thought of a baby book! Too bad 3/4 of my hogs are grown now  Maybe I can do it for my new girl! Woo!


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

One of my favorite moments with Booster was the second time I took him outside. I wish I had a video of it. I put him down and stood up. He doesn't like the grass, so ran for the first place he found that was off of the ground - the top of my foot. So he stands on my foot and decides to sniff around and check out the grass. He starts chewing it and decides to annoint while standing on my foot. After a couple minutes of trying to make this work, he gives up trying to avoid the grass, falls off my foot, and finishes annointing. As soon as he finished, he got this panicked look on his face, ran back to my foot and started trying to climb straight up my leg. It was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I can just picture the look on his face when he realized where he was! Priceless! LOL


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

sublunary said:


> One of my favorite moments with Booster was the second time I took him outside. I wish I had a video of it. I put him down and stood up. He doesn't like the grass, so ran for the first place he found that was off of the ground - the top of my foot. So he stands on my foot and decides to sniff around and check out the grass. He starts chewing it and decides to annoint while standing on my foot. After a couple minutes of trying to make this work, he gives up trying to avoid the grass, falls off my foot, and finishes annointing. As soon as he finished, he got this panicked look on his face, ran back to my foot and started trying to climb straight up my leg. It was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


Hahaha scaredy hedgie! I have a scardey hedgie too. When I take him outside, hes scared of leaves falling and bugs flying by and most certainly, birds. He huffs in the grass until I pick him up then he smiles at me like "HI!" :lol:


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I have two cute moments, one of which I sort of feel bad for.

I heard about how hedgehogs love to play with empty toilet paper rolls, so I saved one for Earl Grey. When I put it near him, his instantly stuffed his face in it. He started spinning around and around, tumbling a bit. I couldn't help but laugh, as it was insanely adorable. But they he started pooping, which I took as a sign of him being scared. I carefully took the roll off, and he hasn't gone near it since. I didn't know it would happen, but I still feel bad for it. ..... Though it was cute...  

Also, he started quilling recently. He was acting super grumpy one night, so I just cuddled him in his blanket. Lo and behold, the blanket was covered in quills when I put him back in his cage. He also scratched himself like crazy that night, which made me feel so sad for him. So the next morning, I gave him an oatmeal bath, along with a rinse of warm water and a little bit of olive oil in it (like various sources suggested). He was absolutely terrified during the bath. But afterwards, when I wrapped him in the towel and went to lay down with him, he just cuddled and relaxed completely. Everything about him said, "Oh my god I feel so much better."
Since then, he's been tons friendlier~ We played for like, an hour straight~


----------



## clynn1996 (Sep 1, 2012)

So I've Osborne for a day, and he's super cuddly, even though he's a grump from quilling. Haha. Today he slept on my lap for almost 7 hours!


----------



## Don Ricci (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably the cutest, and funniest thing about Mitch is that, well I have this cat right, I've had her since 2008, and I say she's my baby and I love her so much, but she's such a scaredy cat bless her soul. Anyway, when I first got Haymitch she was naturally curious but after a bit of sniffing she realized, wow, this thing makes sound and has pointy things on it, I better stay away.
Haymitch has learned that she's terrified of him, if he gets too close to her she'll jump up and take off running, and if I set him down on the floor near her he'll start trying to chase her around the house, and I swear the little troublemaker looks smug the whole time.


----------

